# solar array



## prinzesschen

¡Hola a todos!
¿Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir "solar array"? Aparece varias veces en un texto sobre placas solares.

"The controller is available for solar arrays from 30 to 120 Amps and it adapts automatically to12, 24 and 48 Volt systems."

Gracias!!


----------



## Masood

No soy experto, pero creo que 'array' simplemente se refiere al tamaño (es decir, las dimensiones) de la placa solar. Más 'tiras' solar, más potencía de salida.
Perdona la gramática.
Espero que me entiendas.


----------



## prinzesschen

Gracias! No se me había ocurrido verlo así. ¿Y podría traducirse por radiación?
Un saludo


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

No creo que se use "array" como tamano, sino como "una serie ordenada de algo", si nos brindas mas contexto sera mejor.


----------



## prinzesschen

Hola! No puedo aportar mucho más contexto; son características técnicas de sistemas fotovoltaicos.

_- Good protection and isolation of solar array and load thanks to magnetic circuit breakers._
_- Solid state switching of up to eight array input seach of 30A max._
_- LED indication of regulation status, array connection and load connection._
_- The NSR series of charge controllers are available in four basic configuration for solar array sizes 60-240 Amps._

Muchas gracias


----------



## fsabroso

Creo que se refiere a "una serie de paneles solares de 30 a 120 Amperes"


----------



## sinclair001

Este vínculo puede ser de interés
http://www.iki.rssi.ru/interball/solar.html


----------



## prinzesschen

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## miguelac

Solar array es un conjunto de módulos solares unidos entre sí en línea (sea en un seguidor o tracker o en fila en el suelo.


----------



## fatorrecillas

Solar array sería un conjunto de paneles solares dispuestos en filas y columnas dando lugar a una figura geométrica rectangular (o cuadrada). Ejemplo: considerando a 'X' como un panel solar de dimensiones cualesquiera, la disposición en filas y columnas daría lugar a 'solar arrays' de formas rectangulares:

XXXXX      XXXX
XXXXX      XXXX
XXXXX


----------

